# I am in dire need of a new battery...



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

My Kindle's battery craps out the second I turn on Whispernet. Amazon is not offering any help other than to send me an email full of tips that either tell me what I already know or are completely useless. Any ideas? Know where I can get a new one?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Status: Arthur Conan Doyle

Online

Gender: 
Posts: 481

What'cha doing?

FYI...Replacement Batteries 
« on: December 14, 2008, 01:10:16 PM » Quote

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just read this elsewhere and thought it might be nice to have a record of it here.

Radio Shack now has a replacement battery for the Kindle....

www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3417205

Dantona® 3.7V/1530mAh Li-poly Battery for Amazon Kindle

$21.99
Model: PRB-2
Catalog #: 55030933

It is only available online.

* This is the post I was talking about, hope it helps.*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Bluejarzen said:


> My Kindle's battery craps out the second I turn on Whispernet. Amazon is not offering any help other than to send me an email full of tips that either tell me what I already know or are completely useless. Any ideas? Know where I can get a new one?


If your Kindle is still under warranty, I would call back and kick up a fuss. Ask for a supervisor. They should be replacing the battery (or the Kindle, if the problem lies there), not just brushing you off.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> If your Kindle is still under warranty, I would call back and kick up a fuss. Ask for a supervisor. They should be replacing the battery (or the Kindle, if the problem lies there), not just brushing you off.


Ditto...I didn't even think to ask if your Kindle is still under warranty.


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sadly it is out of warranty. I purchased it in Nov '07  

I tried the radio shack option per their suggestion but had no luck as it is sold out everywhere. I don't NEED whispernet but it is annoying not to have it. Especially when turning on whispernet is enough to lock up the Kindle enough to justify a reset and recharge. Thank you guys for the help, I'll call back and badger customer service into getting one shipped out.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Blue -

I was just reading this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3002.0.html and a person there stated he ordered a battery from overseas "that seemed to be identical" to Amazon's.

Might want to get in contact with Trekker to see if it actually works.

HTH,

Marci


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Are the first gen known to have problems.







The second gen might be fixed but then again, don't know how many people will pick up the second version when they have the first version already?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kind said:


> Are the first gen known to have problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many people who have had the Kindle for a year or more who are still on the original battery, so I don't think it is a widespread problem.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Adorama is out of stock too. http://www.adorama.com/LRERDA100.html


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

There a 3 companies, not including Amazon, making or importing Kindle batteries?


Radio Shack
Cameron Sino Technology Limited
Mystery battery by eBay UK store "DMC-Batteries" -- could be same as Trekker's, I can't tell

Marci


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Marci said:


> There a 3 companies, not including Amazon, making or importing Kindle batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

So there is really only *two* alternatives to Amazon for purchasing batteries:

Radio Shack
Cameron Sino Technology Limited - multiple outlets

Just trying to clarify for future reference


----------

